# Replacing window sash issue



## TallCoolOne (Jun 25, 2011)

My house was built in the mid-90's. I have double hung tilt in aluminum clad wooden windows and the sashes are rotting and the seal around the panes of glass are failing. 

When I started poking around the window I was unable to find a brand name on the window. The only thing I could find was a sticker with the following info on it....

CAR-057-003-93

Can anyone identify the brand of window by the above information?

Thanks,

TCO


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

possibly Caradco,they had some problems with clad units from that time

now owned by Jeldwen

http://www.jeld-wen.com/catalog/windows


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Descriptio of the problem sounded like Pella, but the number could be Caradco.


----------

